
Man moves individual fingers on prosthetic arm using only his thoughts - greydius
http://hub.jhu.edu/2016/02/26/brain-mapping-prosthetic-arm-hand
======
greydius
The recent thread on Ghost in the Shell reminded me of this. It's only a
matter of time before technology can build fully functional replacement limbs.
This is obviously great for people that rely on prosthetics, but when these
new limbs become better than the ones we were born with, are we going to see
people having their perfectly working biological parts replaced?

~~~
cwe
Can I add the arms rather than replace? I often find myself wish I had an
extra pair of hands. Or better hands, with two thumbs for example? Or
tentacles instead of fingers? This could get very weird...

~~~
mhb
If you're a drummer:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/02/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/02/18/scientists-
created-a-three-armed-cyborg-to-play-the-drums-like-no-human-can/)

------
jbandela1
This is pretty cool stuff. However, a problem with this approach is that it
ignores the cerebellum. One of the reasons a road-side sobriety tests works is
that the cerebellum is very susceptible to alcohol. When the cerebellum is not
working well, you get clumsy.

This approach on a large scale would likely result in that type of clumsiness.

